# Moving to Sao Miguel, Azores



## Fidmurphy

Hi all, 

I'm Irish, living in London for the past 6 years and seriously considering a move to the Azores; specifically to Sao Miguel. 

I've been on various property websites and am finding it hard to get a sense of what I could expect to get property-wise for €100-150k. I'd love a sea view, and a small amount of land/large garden. I'm not interested in a doer-upper that would require a lot of time and additional €€€. 

It would just be me and my dog at this stage. I'd hope to secure a 2-3 bedroom place. 

Does any of this sound reasonable for that amount? I'd like to be near, but not exactly in, Ponta Delgada.


----------



## jipsi

Your post was almost 2 1/2 years ago, so I am wondering... did you get to the Azores, specifically Sao Miguel Island?
I have been planning my move there, several years now. Taking my time, doing research, etc. 
I am hoping you got answers to your questions, even if not here.i


----------

